
Schedule Changes with a Baby - thehoff
https://twitter.com/beeonaposy/status/1215830967719485441
======
basseq
Hard to react fully to a tweet, but if anything, this massively UNDERESTIMATES
the scope of the impact.

Months leading up to baby? Doctor's appointments increasing to weekly,
potential health issues that impact work and life.

Month 1? Way less organized: pretty much random bands of sleep, feed, care
throughout the 24h cycle.

Month 2? I would love to meet the parents who get 8 hours of sleep in Month 2.

Month 3–6? Yeah, getting better, but still a lot of chaos.

Oh, and this is 7 days a week. No Friday nights or weekends, folks.

Having a kid is a massive life change, and a massive commitment. I emphasize
this for two reasons. 1) We as a working society still massively under-support
working moms (and dads). And 2) I don't want anyone getting depressed when
their post-kid life isn't nearly as organized as the one laid out here.

 _(Inevitable disclaimer: Am man supporting a 8-month pregnant, working
partner, along with two other kids.)_

------
pixel_fcker
looking at the amount of time she’s tagged as sleep all I can think is that
she has no idea how easy she’s got it.

